# Monster killed in blackwater



## TheFlounderPounder

a good friend of mine just txt me a pic of a hoss 11pt he killed at bw this morning at 10:20 hes not a member of the forum but will try to get him on here tonite so he can post the pics.. said wind was blowing him around like a rag doll, said he almost missed at 13yds.. looks like a spine shot!


----------



## jmunoz

Ooooo oooooo I wanna see


----------



## timeflies

Im excited. Lets see him!


----------



## Outside9

prime time today 9:54 am - 12:38 pm


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

flounderpounder28 said:


> a good friend of mine just txt me a pic of a hoss 11pt he killed at bw this morning at 10:20 hes not a member of the forum but will try to get him on here tonite so he can post the pics.. said wind was blowing him around like a rag doll, said he almost missed at 13yds.. looks like a spine shot!


 
If he sent it to you, you should post it up. Dont just tease the masses. Lol. Text it to me and I will post it. PM sent.


----------



## PensacolaEd

C'mon Buck Tease.....


----------



## jmunoz

Damn my battery on my phone is gonna die from checkin this thread.....anticipation


----------



## Try'n Hard

I got the same message 
Pic to follow


----------



## Try'n Hard

I'm workin on it.......


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Im gonna let him post the one he wants guys.. the one he sent me he says is a dead give away of his honey hole.. he will post one this evening he says.


----------



## Try'n Hard




----------



## skullmount1988

Damn what school did he go to cause he must not know how to count past 11


----------



## feelin' wright

Must have went to Milton, They get confused when they run out of fingers.....


----------



## skullmount1988

feelin' wright said:


> Must have went to Milton, They get confused when they run out of fingers.....


Your not lying there my ol lady went there lol


----------



## jmunoz

feelin' wright said:


> Must have went to Milton, They get confused when they run out of fingers.....


Bahahahahahahahahahahaha. Good stuff


----------



## Try'n Hard

I went to Pace and we were taught to take off our shoes to figure past 10


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Try'n Hard said:


> I went to Pace and we were taught to take off our shoes to figure past 10


They get confused using toes, makes then wonder why they have 7 on each foot instead of 5...


----------



## Dagwood

Try'n Hard said:


> I went to Pace and we were taught to take off our shoes to figure past 10


How did they teach you to count to 21? I hear you can get arrested for indecent exposure for that.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Dagwood said:


> How did they teach you to count to 21? I hear you can get arrested for indecent exposure for that.


 You can only get to 20 1/2 if you went to Milton


----------



## John B.

Subscribed! Ready to see this thing!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## timeflies

c'mon......killing us.


----------



## jmunoz

Ugghhhhh still no pic wtf. Lol jk take ur time but really hurry up


----------



## simpleman

come on!. Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## MrFish

This is like that thread claiming to have PPD out of control on video. Didn't happen.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Sorry guys.. it happend! I jst saw the deer in person.. he's not familiar with the forum but I told him about it.. he's leery about posting pics of his deer on here for some reason.. there was another pff member that saw it and took pics.. Mabye they will post.. but not my deer so what do ya do?? 160# 11 pt 17 in inside.. I'm sure he will post soon, hes a good dude.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I wish I could keep a secret.... I've tried - just can't keep my mouth shut


----------



## John B.

Pics or it didn't happen. Lol

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## FishinSpot

if you just saw the deer in person its not still in the honey hole. it's somewhere else so lets see the pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John B.

FishinSpot said:


> if you just saw the deer in person its not still in the honey hole. it's somewhere else so lets see the pics!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I'm saying! He ain't getting any bigger!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16

I'm calling BS...:thumbdown:


----------



## bighunter1

Im calling double BS. Just like fishspot just said the deer not in so called honey hole so let see it or it didnt happen.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Try'n Hard

Wow! You blackwater guys are tough!! Perfectly understandable if the guy don't want to show. Maybe there was a bigger one with it. Guys can put it together, seeing this guys truck parked somewhere first thing you know there's a PFFer up every tree. Cut him some slack and ease up on the poster. Pretty sure he's not lying


----------



## fisheye48

Try'n Hard said:


> Wow! You blackwater guys are tough!! Perfectly understandable if the guy don't want to show. Maybe there was a bigger one with it. Guys can put it together, seeing this guys truck parked somewhere first thing you know there's a PFFer up every tree. Cut him some slack and ease up on the poster. Pretty sure he's not lying


when i use to hunt there i never hunted close to the truck....ive walked over a mile before getting up a tree...so on that note post the pics or its bs!


----------



## FishinSpot

I'm not a black water guy just anxious to see a big buck in the dirt👍👍👍


----------



## TailRazor

How about a picture of it on the garage floor?


----------



## bighunter1

Or on the ground. With no one in the picture but the deer. Just wanting to see this so called stud out of blackwater


----------



## Travis12Allen

Lol the deer is DEAD. Unless he had a bigger brother with him put up the pic. People that put up trail cam pics of alive deer should be the leary ones.


----------



## timeflies

Travis12Allen said:


> Lol the deer is DEAD. Unless he had a bigger brother with him put up the pic. People that put up trail cam pics of alive deer should be the leary ones.


Exactly! I never understood why guys flock to a spot AFTER someone smokes a booner. Lets see him!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Still say y'all are like rabid dogs but he shouldn't tease and get y'all all hot and bothered then not "close the deal"


----------



## Try'n Hard

Think this monster was killed in Eglin - enjoy!


----------



## John B.

This thread sucks

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## simpleman

AM Bump from the tree. And if the deer gods let me drop a stud today i will post all the pic yall can handle.


----------



## kahala boy

John B. said:


> This thread sucks
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


And you will keep on coming back until he posts a picture like the rest of us....:whistling::whistling:


----------



## delta dooler

5 pages of Bullsheet so far...........:whistling:


----------



## jmunoz

Almost a whole day still no proof of the bw stud. Wtf


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Throughout my 38 years on this earth I've seen some bruisers come out of blackwater, however one hundred and sixty freaking inches.... Come on guys this should be your first clue. This clown is full of shit.....:no:


----------



## Outside9

sorry


----------



## Linkovich

Wirelessly posted

Smells like bs around here. No pics it didn't happen!


----------



## deersniper270

He said 160# I thought that just meant 160lbs not inches. Either way its ridiculous to post you kill a buck and not post a pic of it. Even if you don't know how to post it, there are plenty of people to help or post for you. Just pop a pic of it Layin on the ground if you want to hide you identity.


----------



## jmunoz

I deff think he meant 160 pounds


----------



## Outside9

deersniper270 said:


> He said 160# I thought that just meant 160lbs not inches. Either way its ridiculous to post you kill a buck and not post a pic of it. Even if you don't know how to post it, there are plenty of people to help or post for you. Just pop a pic of it Layin on the ground if you want to hide you identity.


You are correct, sorry.


----------



## Linkovich

Wirelessly posted

My guess is he's reluctant to post pics (if it actually happened) because it has a unique rack that may be identifiable and he probably shot it off or near someone's private land he wasn't supposed to be on.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Throughout my 38 years on this earth I've seen some bruisers come out of blackwater, however one hundred and sixty freaking inches.... Come on guys this should be your first clue. This clown is full of shit.....:no:


I took that as 160 lbs and had a 17 inch inside. But I have yet to see it, so for all I know it was a possum that was killed in BW. O*D*W


----------



## Jason

Come on guys....hunters don't lie:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## JCW

I read 160# (pounds) NOT 160" (inches). 

160 pound 11 pt is durable on BW, but not an everyday or year occurrence. 
Seeing 160 inches of antler come out of BW would is equivalent to saying you have seen a leprechaun, Bigfoot, or the Loch Ness Monster!!!


----------



## John B.

JCW said:


> I read 160# (pounds) NOT 160" (inches).
> 
> 160 pound 11 pt is durable on BW, but not an everyday or year occurrence.
> Seeing 160 inches of antler come out of BW would is equivalent to saying you have seen a leprechaun, Bigfoot, or the Loch Ness Monster!!!


Who all seen the leprechaun say YEAHHHHHHHHHH

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270

Linkovich said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> My guess is he's reluctant to post pics (if it actually happened) because it has a unique rack that may be identifiable and he probably shot it off or near someone's private land he wasn't supposed to be on.


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Collard

The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one?

Maybe I'm just missing the sarcasm in some posts.....I hope so.


----------



## marmidor

collard said:


> the only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.you'd think you all have never seen one before. Why does anyone need to get approval from the forum rangers to prove he killed one?
> 
> Maybe i'm just missing the sarcasm in some posts.....i hope so.


this^^^^^^^


----------



## John B.

Collard said:


> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one?
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing the sarcasm in some posts.....I hope so.


I don't know. I just like seeing deer put on the ground. Plus a 17'' inside 11point... on BW??? C'mon man! Who wouldn't want to see that!?!?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## GMason

11 points are cull bucks because they have an uneveven number of points.


----------



## espo16

John B. said:


> Who all seen the leprechaun say YEAHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


John, it's been a while since I laughed at my damn phone..now THAT was some funny shit! I remember that!!!!!! I'm looking it up now!!! LMAO!!!!

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Huntinman

espo16 said:


> John, it's been a while since I laughed at my damn phone..nite that was some funny shit! I remember that!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


 
I wanna know where da gold at...

Im gonna rent me a back hoe and dig up dat tree


----------



## 192

I like the guy with the aluminum leprechan flute that was made "hundreds" of years ago. Damn that was a funny news clip. Only in Mobile.


----------



## simpleman

Collard said:


> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one?
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing the sarcasm in some posts.....I hope so.


I dont think anyone as gone overborad yet.we just want to see some fl horn porn. To make it worse he didnt say the guy killed a deer,a good one, or a stud, he said a monster for all we know its some run away northen deer geting some nice fl sun shine.


----------



## John B.

espo16 said:


> John, it's been a while since I laughed at my damn phone..now THAT was some funny shit! I remember that!!!!!! I'm looking it up now!!! LMAO!!!!
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


 




Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270

Collard said:


> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one?
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing the sarcasm in some posts.....I hope so.


It's sarcasm....kinda....lol


----------



## jakec

John B. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nda_OSWeyn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


 thats some funny shit.


----------



## bigbulls

> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. *Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one*?


Well, probably because he came here bragging about it on his own and then didn't want to post any pics. No one forced him to come to the PFF bragging about someone else killing a deer. 

Every one knows that if you come to a hunting or fishing forum bragging about a monster deer or monster fish............. if you don't post pics you forfeit your man card and will forever be knows as Mr. bullshit and no one will ever believe anything ever again. :whistling:


----------



## bowfisher91

Collard said:


> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one?
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing the sarcasm in some posts.....I hope so.


+1...


----------



## PensacolaEd

It's probably an 11-point - 1 on the left and 1 on the right.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Collard said:


> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one?
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing the sarcasm in some posts.....I hope so.


 The keyboard killers are relentless. :whistling:


----------



## Travis12Allen

There wont be any picture coming to this thread unless its some funny photoshops.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Travis12Allen said:


> There wont be any picture coming to this thread unless its some funny photoshops.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

He you go...... 1+1= Black Water 11 point with a spine shot :thumbup:


----------



## espo16

Looks like the one I let walk last year to let him grow up to be a monarch. Damn, guess that didn't work. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Jaw Jacker

espo16 said:


> Looks like the one I let walk last year to let him grow up to be a monarch. Damn, guess that didn't work. Hmmmm.....


Not the one you let walk, that picture is 4 years old.:thumbsup: I quit hunting horns years ago.


----------



## espo16

I was being sarcastic...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## JCW

11 pt BW Monster buck.


----------



## deersniper270

That really him? If it is nice buck!


----------



## Boatgone

That is an Iowa Buck


----------



## JCW

Boatgone said:


> That is an Iowa Buck


Well it's got 11 points


----------



## deersniper270

JCW said:


> Well it's got 11 points


Haha nice


----------



## John B.

JCW said:


> Well it's got 11 points


Well played, Craig. Lol

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## CurDog

Collard said:


> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting. Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one?


I'm not acting in no unusual way. And who needs the approval? If he/she really shot 1, I'd like to see it like anyone else, but if not, that's fine too. 

I'm only interested because I did miss a God Awful Huge Rack buck this past February. Pretty sure you probably wouldn't have been able to wrap your hand completely around the base of the antlers. That's Massive for around here in anyone's book. 
I personally "Horn" hunt. The 7-pt I've posted earlier, I'd let him walk unless the season is near a close, and I've not got a rack buck. That's just me, to each their own, right!!! So just for my personal knowledge, I'd like to know if that was the same one I missed. 

But, like many others here, I too am starting to think this was posted just to see the reactions of others, and there was in fact, no massive buck taken. :no:


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted



bigbulls said:


> The only thing stupid about this thread is the way everybody is acting.You'd think you all have never seen one before. *Why does anyone need to get approval from the Forum Rangers to prove he killed one*?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, probably because he came here bragging about it on his own and then didn't want to post any pics. No one forced him to come to the PFF bragging about someone else killing a deer.
> 
> Every one knows that if you come to a hunting or fishing forum bragging about a monster deer or monster fish............. if you don't post pics you forfeit your man card and will forever be knows as Mr. bullshit and no one will ever believe anything ever again. :whistling:
Click to expand...

Yeh....that's the problem exactly


----------



## Try'n Hard

I say we get some tar & feathers and a pole & go to this guys house and if he dont show us what we wanna see, we teach him some manners PFF style!!
(actually I'm just kiddin cause im old and outta shape and have bad knees and if there's gonna be a fight I will get scared & try to run away)


----------



## tjwstang

*you guys*

man some of yall must have voted of the guy in our white house... look at yall im ashamed of yall maybe he did and maybe he didnt kill one butt u dont have to be like that and give us all a bad name...wtf just my thougths:whistling:


----------



## stapes24

tjwstang said:


> man some of yall must have voted of the guy in our white house... look at yall im ashamed of yall maybe he did and maybe he didnt kill one butt u dont have to be like that and give us all a bad name...wtf just my thougths:whistling:


Good thing nobody really cares if you're ashamed...moral of the story is don't brag about a monster being killed in the area without proof.


----------



## Dragsmoker

Waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## tjwstang

thats what i mean but i dont think every one on here dont care just ones LIKE YOU....


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

All I was doing was letting bw hunters know that a really good buck was taken... My friend who killed it said he will post pics when he gets around to it.. like me he works for a living!! And this isn't #1 on his agenda.. I have seen the deer so has several others on this forum... Some of you guys act like a bunch of women.. seriously!! If I would have known he wasn't going to post any pics I would have never posted anything.. figured some would like to know.. some of Yall are Like a bunch of whining teenage girls who can't get their way.


----------



## JoeZ

flounderpounder28 said:


> All I was doing was letting bw hunters know that a really good buck was taken... My friend who killed it said he will post pics when he gets around to it.. like me he works for a living!! And this isn't #1 on his agenda.. I have seen the deer so has several others on this forum... Some of you guys act like a bunch of women.. seriously!! If I would have known he wasn't going to post any pics I would have never posted anything.. figured some would like to know.. some of Yall are Like a bunch of whining teenage girls who can't get their way.


Liar, liar, pants on fire.


----------



## Outside9

Oh yea, well you are stinky!

Sorry, could resist


----------



## deersniper270

If he is going to get around to it but doesn't have time now and you have a pic of it.......Why won't he let you post a pic he approves of so he doesn't have to worry about doing it?


----------



## MrFish

Unsubscribed.


----------



## K-Bill

10 pages and over 8,600 views - for nothing. what a rip.


----------



## Try'n Hard

K-Bill said:


> 10 pages and over 8,600 views - for nothing. what a rip.


 Im about 500 of those views!!


----------



## King Mike

I keep checking to see if pic has been posted yet! 

No picture- this would be a great thread to delete so we will stop checking!!! If the picture does show up.. start a new thread!


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

King Mike said:


> I keep checking to see if pic has been posted yet!
> 
> No picture- this would be a great thread to delete so we will stop checking!!! If the picture does show up.. start a new thread!


Seconded! :hammer2:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Triced!


----------



## espo16

It's official...





























Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Try'n Hard

Delete please!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

flounderpounder28 said:


> All I was doing was letting bw hunters know that a really good buck was taken... My friend who killed it said he will post pics when he gets around to it.. like me he works for a living!! And this isn't #1 on his agenda.. I have seen the deer so has several others on this forum... Some of you guys act like a bunch of women.. seriously!! If I would have known he wasn't going to post any pics I would have never posted anything.. figured some would like to know.. some of Yall are Like a bunch of whining teenage girls who can't get their way.


Don't worry about the rude comments buddy. There plenty of people that drink haterade on here :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Don't worry about the rude comments buddy. There plenty of people that drink haterade on here :whistling::whistling::whistling:


Wack em & Stack em, I wasn't trying to be mean, I just keep checking the thread and I'm tired of seeing all of the extra posts hoping to see the deer. I thought it would be a good idea to shut down this thread since we've already issued congrats and if he ever posts the pic then we can drool over those and not spend our time sorting through flaming posts. Where's a damn Human Torch smiley when you need it?


----------



## bowfisher91

I hope he never posts the picture. This thread doesn't exactly give a warm welcome to a newcomer...


----------



## Toystratos268

Here's an 8 point killed in Blackwater. Some called him an 11 but I don't count below the tines.


----------



## swhiting

.................


----------



## Travis12Allen

bowfisher91 said:


> I hope he never posts the picture. This thread doesn't exactly give a warm welcome to a newcomer...


Then dont worry about posting in it. If you don't have enough brain to see through sarcasm over an internet forum then you probably shouldn't be reading it either. Im sure everyone here is genuinely excited for the lucky fella and when a picture is posted he would get many congrats. Your on a hunting forum advertising that you have pictures of a "monster" killed in BW. Are we not suppose to want to see a picture? Throw a french fry to a flock of seagulls, you know what happens. Some people just like to be the fun and forum police i guess. They get their rocks off doing it.


----------

